# Ph



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

I added some what to my 75 gallon tank that hasn't cycled completely yet and the PH went from 7.8 to almost of the chart that goes to 8.8 at the highest reading. What the hell caused this to happen? Is this normal for a tank no cycled?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No, it is not normal. PH and cycling are totally different.
Check the ph in your tap water to see what it is. It should be the same or very very close to your tank ph. If there is a large difference, check any decor you have put in your tank. Is it all made for freshwater fish? Have you added anything new..like rocks..that could have caused this? If don sees this, he can explain the relationship between KH and PH....I do know a higher KH will result in a more stable PH, and vice versa.
High ph swings can be very harmful to your fish.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Not much to add to what gross gurke has told you, except maybe to buy another pH test kit to see if you are getting false readings on your current one. A pH of 8.8 is VERY high, and it's doubtful that your fish would have survived if indeed your reading were correct AND during the cycling process where ammonia is toxic at higher pH.


----------



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

Right now i have only 10 feeders in the tank not yet put my P's in there. And for some reson to day the ph is 7.8, I think that maybe i used a test tube that had something else in it. I only got the one reading of 8.8 and thought that was very odd.


----------



## EXIT 11 (Nov 6, 2003)

That happened to me once.







I also had an off the chrt GH. I think some metals such as Ca and Mg may inrease pH. I used a softener pillow in my filter and fixed the prob overnight.


----------

